# Seni 2010



## KamonGuy2 (May 14, 2010)

Who's going to SENI this year?

There is quite a lot of wing chun down there this year (William *sigh* Cheung and Sam Kwok are supposedly putting in an appearance and doing seminars). I think Dan Inosanto was also supposed to be down. 

For those guys in other countries who probably dont have a clue what Im talking about - SENI is a yearly martial arts festival that takes place in England (UK). This year it is again taking place at the London Docklands Excel Centre

(type seni 2010 into google)


----------



## mook jong man (May 14, 2010)

So its a bit like Glastonbury , but with martial arts.


----------



## yak sao (May 14, 2010)

OK....now what's Glastonbury?
I admit it, I'm culturally challenged.


----------



## mook jong man (May 15, 2010)

yak sao said:


> OK....now what's Glastonbury?
> I admit it, I'm culturally challenged.


 
Sort of a British version of Woodstock , think Hippies , mud , and a plethora of controlled substances , topless women etc.


----------



## Domino (May 17, 2010)

Bruce Lee's daughter will be teleconferencing, Dan Hendersen and Michael Bisping will be there, JC Santana is doing an S&C MMA certification workshop, 
Brazilian legend Royce Gracie / Grandmaster William Cheung / Grandmaster Samuel Kwok will also be doing workshops. Loads of new additions.

Check the website and list

http://www.senishow.com/SeniSeminars&Workshops.pdf


----------



## KamonGuy2 (May 17, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> So its a bit like Glastonbury , but with martial arts.


 
Indeed!! A festival of martial artfulness!!! 

Some good, some bad. There are usually some very good BJJ competitions and karate competitions as well. A few chunners are going down.


----------



## matsu (May 27, 2010)

kamon guy. ill be there on sunday with my son and a training partner. 
so if youre around. see ya there!!
matsu


----------



## dosk3n (May 27, 2010)

I never heard about it until now so its too short notice.

Little disapointed as I would have loved to have went.


----------



## Domino (May 27, 2010)

Im sure you could still buy a ticket and day / weekend pass, and then get National Express down 
http://www.senishow.com/Tickets.html


----------



## dosk3n (May 27, 2010)

Weve made plans with the Girlfriends family. Otherwise I would have came down for the full weekend. 

Now I know about it though I will be set for next year.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jun 1, 2010)

It was truly terrible. The wing chun was fairly poor there. The East Anglian guys were great but their stall was very uninviting

Sam Kwok was fairly friendly although I heard his students actually challenged some guy to a fight! 

Oh and of course - Leo Au Yeung was there still insisting that his wing chun was the best - with Sam Kwok only two stalls away. Nice and respectful

The only saving grace was that upon leaving, Royce Gracie strolled in nice and casually!! Without any fuss, he was taking photographs with anyone who wanted them and wasnt charging a penny. I was trying to get a photo done but people kept getting in there first. He saw me and came over. He was a real nice guy and completely different to many articles written about him


----------



## Domino (Jun 1, 2010)

No time for politics. My sifu travelled down with Grandmaster Kwok too and I wish I could've been there, would've loved to meet Royce Gracie.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jun 3, 2010)

Domino said:


> No time for politics. My sifu travelled down with Grandmaster Kwok too and I wish I could've been there, would've loved to meet Royce Gracie.


 
If your Sifu is Leo, I would change schools. Plenty of good instructors in Sam Kwoks lineage. leo is not one of them


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 3, 2010)

I nearly went as I heard Jhoon Rhee was running a seminar one of the days.  TBH though I'd not heard good things about SENI in general and so I gave it a miss.  Would you go again?


----------



## matsu (Jun 4, 2010)

i was there for about 5 hours. it was ok but not as good as last time i went.
Jhoon Rhee was on the mini stage for a while he was very entertaining and in great shape for 80 odd yrs of age!
i visited both wing chun stands that i knew of and watched a "guest" roll with a visitor and basically showed off not giving any instruction of advice just showing that he could take out the obviously lesser experienced person so i wasnt impressed with his attitude, and i dont know enough to comment on his techniqyes except to say it was no way better than any of the top guys ive seen before.
i thought it was smaller an event than before and i spent more time watching the tournaments than the stands as very few of them held anything more than a nosy quick peek.

KG_" *Leo Au Yeung was there still insisting that his wing chun was the best"*
dont know who this is so did i miss anything special??
matsu


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jun 7, 2010)

matsu said:


> i was there for about 5 hours. it was ok but not as good as last time i went.
> Jhoon Rhee was on the mini stage for a while he was very entertaining and in great shape for 80 odd yrs of age!
> i visited both wing chun stands that i knew of and watched a "guest" roll with a visitor and basically showed off not giving any instruction of advice just showing that he could take out the obviously lesser experienced person so i wasnt impressed with his attitude, and i dont know enough to comment on his techniqyes except to say it was no way better than any of the top guys ive seen before.
> i thought it was smaller an event than before and i spent more time watching the tournaments than the stands as very few of them held anything more than a nosy quick peek.


Yeah I know the stand you mean. Both wing chun stands were actually quite close together. i know that Sam Kwok was rolling with a few guys, but I rate Sam Kwok quite highly for traditional wing chun. My previoous experience of him was that he was very arrogant (I went to a seminar he was at and he didnt talk to anyone and appeared very unfriendly). This time he was actually very nice and giving advice on people doing forms etc. So I guess you can catch people on bad days and  it was nice to see him givibng something back to the wing chun community 

The other stand (East Anglian Wing Chun) was actually run by a really nice guy - Brian (tall guy with dreadlocks), who does a lot of work organising seminars to bring federations together etc
However, there was a guy there who seemed to be part of the stand, who was doing chi sao and he was an arrogant idiot. The guys approaching the stand were very enthusiastic and nice guys and they were leaving feeling a little empty. I was tempted to shut the guy but I hate doing chi sao in front of large crowds (ive always been shy, even when I was cage fighting etc). Its a shame that happened as I know Brian runs a good group and there is no need to 'show off' and then smirk about it



matsu said:


> KG_" *Leo Au Yeung was there still insisting that his wing chun was the best"*
> dont know who this is so did i miss anything special??
> matsu


Leo is a guy who attempted to open a wing chun school in the hall that I teach in. I gave him a friendly phonecall to say that it was a bit silly as there are plenty of halls in the town I teach in. He then proceeded to get very defensive, threaten me and basically insult me. 

He then did the same to another wing chun group in another town (opened up his school within their class). 

Then I found out he had tried (and failed) to recruit one of our instructors to his federation on the sly. 

Finally I found out that his group had opened up a school about 100 metres away from one of our classes on the same night at the same time

I dont know what his problem is, but he seems to try and compete aggressively with other schools when their is no need. 

If you need a testament to his character, he claimed to be the sole choreographer to the movie Ip Man. Then he got told off and changed it to the sole wing chun choreographer for the Ip Man movie. And then changed it to the only certified wing chun instructor in the UK to be a choreographer on Ip Man....

Anyway, he had a stall at SENI with a DVD playing on a laptop, that had a line on it saying - train with the best wing chun school in the UK

Its just a frustrating thing to see people like that get away with fooling people to make money


----------



## matsu (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks mate.
i enjoyed the day. and i watched on both stands and got a little bit of knowledge so that made it worth the effort.
well despite leos " best " efforts i ddint even notice his stand.lol!

shame i missed ya mate.but i,m sure we'll catch up one of these days.
thansk for the time you took to answer

matsu


----------



## Domino (Jun 7, 2010)

Kamon Guy said:


> If your Sifu is Leo, I would change schools. Plenty of good instructors in Sam Kwoks lineage. leo is not one of them.



No my sifu is not Leo.


----------

